# Mold?



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi guys

I have this weird thing growing on the glass in my vivarium. It started as a flat webby yellowish looking thing I thought was a slime mold. But overnight it has transformed into this miniscule mushroom looking thing.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Discussion on this here:









Insect (?) egg ID


Found these in my leuc viv. Typical dart viv conditions, set up ~1 year, no detected pests to date. Ideas?




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I agree with Socratic Monologue's information. Amazing things we have in our vivarium(s).


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh my those things again. They certainly dont need much do they?


----------

